# GCI TTTF: full grass coverage after 21 days



## solarcrisis (Jun 24, 2019)

(Note: pictures may not be in order..)

Just wanted to show everyone that Pete over from GCI turf services has a great product. I'm located in LI, NY and renovated my front yard, which is about 2500 sqft . I sowed the grass seed on June 3rd 2019. I had set up hose spigot timers to go off every 4hrs for 30minutes. When we had rain in the forecast, I turned them off.

This is my 21days of progression. The seeds started to germinated in under a week.

A few spots are a little thin, but that is because some of the seed had washed away. I will be fixing those spots along the way.

If you are on the fence about GCI TTTF, don't be


----------



## Polo Fields (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks good my friend, what grass did you have before and what was your process in starting over?


----------



## solarcrisis (Jun 24, 2019)

Polo Fields said:


> Looks good my friend, what grass did you have before and what was your process in starting over?


To be honest, I don't even know what grass we had. We moved in to this house when I was a kid back in 1998, and I'm slowly but surely taking over the responsibility of fixing it up from the inside and outside. When we 1st moved in the grass was green as can be and free of weeds. In the last 5- 8 yrs the yard was somewhat neglected of maintaining the color and weeds, although the back yard held up better than the front. Also didn't help that the last mower that was purchased didn't have adjustable wheels. With the new grass, I immediately bought a new craftsman self propelled m250 mower

I used grass and week killer called compare and saved, waited about a month, a little longer than I should've. I tilled the front and used a broadcast spreader and i was generous with the seed and raked it in. After a week or so I went over it again with a little seed and raked it as well, mostly where the seed had washed away. I had set the timers to go over after 4hrs for about 30mins.

Wish I would have taken a before pic (I kinda do, but the grass was somewhat dormant but you could see that it still wasn't going to be good)


I would like to do the back, but we have a border collie, so I will be doing some over seeding end of summer/beginning of fall


----------



## Polo Fields (Jun 10, 2019)

Great results...


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Looks great man!! Heres my GCI turf after about a year. I'll be overseeding with some different seed and throwing in some KBG this fall just because but over all good stuff.


----------



## AWlandis (May 13, 2019)

I used some GCI seed on June 18, 2019 and I had germination in about 4 to 5 days. Good stuff


----------

